# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  كبد الحقيقة-مزمل...الهلال بطل درع الاستهبال

## حسن زيادة

*الهلال.. بطل درع (الاستهبال)!!


* هل فاز الهلال بدرع الاستقلال منفرداً؟
* هل نال لاعبوه ميداليات ذهبية وحصل لاعبو المريخ على ميداليات فضية؟
* الإجابة على السؤالين تكشف مقدار (الاستهبال) الذي مارسه إعلام الهلال في أمر درع الاستقلال.
* الحقيقة تشير إلى أن فريق الهلال حصل على الدرع للستة أشهر الأولى فقط، ولم يناله منفرداً كما زعم إعلامه الضليل!
* خلال الاجتماع التقليدي الذي انعقد قبل يوم من لقاء القمة تم إخطار الناديين بأن نتيجة التعادل لن يليها زمن إضافي ولا ركلات ترجيح، وأنها ستستلزم إجراء قرعة مباشرة لتحديد هوية من النادي الذي سينال الدرع أولاً (لمدة ستة أشهر) ينتقل بعد نهايتها الدرع إلى النادي الآخر!
* في الاجتماع المذكور تم إخطار ممثلي الناديين بأن اللجنة المنظمة للقاء جهزت سبعين ميدالية ذهبية، ليتم توزيعها على لاعبي الفريقين بغض النظر عن النتيجة.
* لا فاز الهلال بدرع الاستقلال كما زعم إعلام الضلال.
* لا نال الميداليات الذهبية منفرداً.
* ولا حصل لاعبو المريخ على ميداليات فضية.
* لذلك كله ضحكنا على الجرأة التي مارسها الإعلام الأزرق بادعائه أن فريقه حصل على الدرع منفرداً، واستغربنا للعناوين الضخمة والمينشيتات العريضة التي برزت في الصحف الزرقاء وصورت الهلال في هيئة البطل الحاصل على الدرع!
* كذلك سخرنا من الكذبة التي روجها مدرب الهلال باتريك أوسيموس من خلال حسابه في (تويتر)، بزعمه أنه فاز بأول ألقابه للموسم الجديد، وحصل مع الهلال على درع (كأس السوبر السوداني)!
* الخواجة ده رايح ليهو كاس؟
* الصورة ذاتها ما كان فيها كأس!
* باتريك يعتقد في ما يبدو أن السودانيين لا يعرفون (توتير)، ولم يطلعوا عليه من قبل، وإلا لما كذب عبره بجرأة تثير الاستغراب!
* أسوأ ما في الأمر أن معلق الفضائية السودانية ساهم بنصيب الأسد في ترويج الأكاذيب التي زعم مختلقوها أن الهلال فاز بالدرع وحصل على الميداليات الذهبية بالقرعة، وأن المريخ نال الميداليات الفضية!
* لم يكلف المذيع المذكور نفسه عناء السؤال عن مصير الدرع حال انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل، ووزع كذبة تضرر منها المريخ، واستفاد منها إعلام الهلال لخداع الرأي العام، وإيهامه بأن الفريق الأزرق احتكر الدرع بالقرعة!
* سيمكث درع كأس الاستقلال في المعبرة لمدة ستة أشهر، وينتقل بعدها إلى قلعة الكؤوس المحمولة جواً ليستقر بجوار كأس الكؤوس الإفريقية (مانديلا) وكؤوس سيكافا الثلاث وكأس دبي الذهبي وكأس ذهب السد وكأس السودان وغيرها من الكؤوس الكبيرة والشهيرة التي حصدها الزعيم!
* كذب إعلام الهلال على الجماهير.
* وكذب البلجيكي باتريك أوسيموس مدرب فريق الهلال على متابعي حسابه في (تويتر)!
* يبدو أن السيرة الذاتية الفقيرة للمدرب البلجيكي كانت وراء الكذبة التي روجها وجلبت له سخرية من علقوا على (الشتلة)، وذكروا للمدرب أن السودان ليس به بطولة لكأس السوبر، وأن الدرع المعني يتعلق بمباراة وحيدة أقيمت على شرف أعياد الاستقلال، مثلما ذكروه بأنه لم يفز بالمباراة، وأن اللقاء انتهى بالتعادل!!
* الرايحة ليهو بطولة يكوسها في (تويتر)!
* باتريك أوسيموس (يغرد) خارج السرب!
* وإعلام الهلال يضحك على نفسه ويحاول خداع جماهير النادي بادعاء أن الهلال فاز بدرع الاستقلال، ووضع مينشيتات عريضة تروج لكذبة لا وجود لها إلا في خيال من ابتدعوها!
* حتى لاعبي الهلال انطلت عليهم الخدعة وصدقوا أنهم فازوا بدرع الاستقلال!!
* أمس قرأنا تصريحاً لقائد فريق الهلال سيف مساوي قال فيه: درع الاستقلال بداية موفقة للفريق!!
* قطب هلالي آخر اسمه محمد الطيب انطلت عليه الخدعة، فصرح في صحيفة الرشيد مهنئاً الأهلة بدرع الاستقلال!
* تغريدة البلجيكي أول وأطرف نكات الموسم الجديد!
آخر الحقائق
* بالأمس فجعنا برحيل الدكتور محمد الطيب نائب رئيس رابطة أطباء المريخ، له الرحمة.
* خدم الراحل المريخ بإخلاص عبر اللجنة الطبية، وظل وفياً له حتى الرمق الأخير.
* أرهق الزميل الصديق أحمد الحاج نفسه في كتابة عمود طويل، خلاصته أن المريخ لم يدفع شيئاً لنادي كمبالا سيتي قبل المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين في بورتسودان!!
* يا أحمد الحاج إنت كنت مغترب؟
* نشرت الصدى تفاصيل الاتفاق الذي أبرمه المريخ مع اللجنة الرياضية بولاية البحر الأحمر كاملاً.
* نص الاتفاق على أن تتحمل الولاية كلفة إحضار النادي اليوغندي من كمبالا وترحيله إلى بورتسودان ودفع قيمة الإقامة للناديين، مع منح كمبالا سيتي مبلغ ثلاثة آلاف دولار كنثرية!
* هل هناك أي جهة زعمت أن المريخ تحمل كلفة استقدام كمبالا سيتي لينفي حديثها أحمد الحاج؟
* ضحكت عندما قرأت خبراً في إحدى الصحف يشير إلى أن باتريك أبدى سعادته بفوز فريقه بدرع الاستقلال!
* نشرت الصحيفة صورة التغريدة التي نشرها بيتر، وكانت الجزئية التي زعم فيها البلجيكي أن فريقه فاز بدرع كأس السوبر الإسباني واضحةً في الصورة، لكنا لم تترجمها!
* الشينة منكورة!
* باتريك أبو القنابل!
* حتى صديقنا وزميلنا الأصغر الزين عثمان الوصيفابي المطبوع صدق أن فريقه فاز بدرع الاستقلال!
* الذي نعرفه يقيناً أن باتريك فاز ببطولة درع (الاستهبال)!!
* نرجح أن تكون (الزرّة) التي تعرض لها المدرب البلجيكي في لقاء القمة سبباً في كذبته على تويتر!
* الخواجة منطط عيونو الكورة كلها!
* يبدو أنه صدق خزعبلات الإعلام الأزرق عن أن مهمة الوصيف سهلة وأن الزعيم فريق ضعيف!
* البلجيكي عرف حاجة!
* تاني أوعى تصدق ناس الرشيد وفطومة ومحمد عبد الماجد.
* ود عبد الماجد كتب صفحة كاملة عن الأطباق الفضائية!
* لو صدقت العقربة كان حول الطبق مع باتريك لقمر (شتل سات)!!
* ولو حدثت الشقلبة كان الكاردينال اشتكى بوتاكو ومكسيم وسيدي بيه وهاليفا للفيفا!
* هسه هاليفا الجابو هنا شنو؟
* أنا عارف.. يمكن جابو باتريك في تويتر!!
* ود عبد الماجد أقر بتفوق الزعيم على الوصيف ووقع في الفخ وصدق أن القرعة منحتهم درع الاستقلال!
* اعترف بأن المريخ كان الأفضل.. ثم كتب زاعماً أن الأرضية حرمت الهلال من الفوز بالخمسة!!
* الدماعة كركروا كردنة من الإمارات قايلين فريقو حا يفوز!
* نفسي ومنى عيني أشوف منظر المنسقة لما بكري انفرد بالقون!
* وأشوف الرشيد لما علاء الدين ضرب مكسيم بيرغر!
* أمس ياسر عائس كتب مقال عن (الرذاذ المتلاشي)!
* الرذاذ المتلاشي ده زي البطولة الوهمية الحققها البلجيكي في الإنترنت!
* ياسر خلينا من الرذاذ المتلاشي وركز لينا على الحرف الحرون!
* علاء فييرا وجابسون سلمون في المحور حاجة تمام!
* بعودة أيمن سعيد واكتمال لياقة أوكراه سيصبح وسط الزعيم أجمل من وسط لندن!
* سيتعين على الباشا وكوفي وراجي ورمضان وأحمد أبكر ومجدي أن يجتهدوا كثيراً ليلعبوا أساسيين.
* آخر خبر: احتياطي الزعيم أفضل من أساسي الوصيف!
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عامود مليان ردم 
الناس البتنتقد مزمل ديل حقو يقروا بى مزااااااااج
مشكور ابو على
                        	*

----------


## ahmedmarekh

*لله درك يا مزمل - وفقك الله
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*لله درك يا فتي تتصدي للجلافيط وحدك وناس محمد مين كامل ولا ناقص سعيد يغردوا لمصالح شخصية ونحن ننتظر الإدارة وناس تتشائم  مع انو ممكن نصنع من الفسيخ عسل  والله اري في شخصك الصفوة الامين القوي حفظك الله يا أبا القاسم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مزمل سيف المريخ البتار
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*عندما يردم مزمل الجلافيط بريحنا في حنانا 
ياريييييت يرجع كدا
                        	*

----------


## ahmedmarekh

*المدعو محمد كامل هذا لا علاقة له بالمريخ و اعتقد انه هلالابي مدسوس لتدمير المريخ بقدر استطاعته و لكنه يناطح في الحيطة لان المريخ و جماهير المريخ لا يحسون به كانه بعوضة او اقل من بعوضة
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*هذا هو مزمل هو من يسكن الرشاشات ويوقفهم عند حدهم ويقارعهم الحجة بالحجة 

وهادر فشفاشهم والله بيكرهوه كره العمى اي واحد الهلالاب بيكرهوهو معناها دي شهادة انو مريخي اصيل.

وبيعملوا ليهو الف حساب.

مزمل يا كايدهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

عندما يردم مزمل الجلافيط بريحنا في حنانا 
ياريييييت يرجع كدا




*

----------


## Jazrawy

*شكراً  حسن  زياده  علي  قولك  مزمل  خلى  الما  يشتري  يتفرج  ههههع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سلمت يداك يا مزمل يا سيف المريخ البتار
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مزمل لا قول فيه الا انه سيف المريخ،،
                        	*

----------


## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*مزمل درع المريخ وسيفه البتاااااار
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*الزول ده غياظ غيظ وبردم ردم وزانق الصفراب زنقة غسال يوم الوقفة 
*

----------

